# Cloth day/night shades



## ff1 (Nov 30, 2008)

We have a Sunnybrook 2006 Titan 5th wheel.  Last night the cord on the right side of the day/night shade snapped.  Does anyone know how to fix this?  Thank you......


----------



## utmtman (Nov 30, 2008)

Re: Cloth day/night shades

You will  have to restring it with a new cord.  I have seen a post on doing that somewhere but not sure where.   Good luck to ya.


----------



## elkhartjim (Nov 30, 2008)

Re: Cloth day/night shades

See if this helps.

http://www.rv-partsplus.com/home/tech_tips/rv_tech_article49.php


----------



## elkhartjim (Nov 30, 2008)

Re: Cloth day/night shades

http://www.winnebagoind.com/resources/service/pdfs/2006-09 Restringing Day Night Blinds.pdf

Maybe a little better.


----------



## *scooter* (Dec 1, 2008)

Re: Cloth day/night shades

I've had the same problem on two of my shades.  I checked out how to re-string the shade and decided to have it done.  I sent mine to  Mike Thompsonâ€™s  RV 
in California.  They're at 13940 E. Firestone Blvd, Santa Fe Springs, California, 90670, 1-888-325-1378.  I talked to the service manager and the two times I've had it done they came out very nice.
Good Luck.


----------



## DL Rupper (Dec 1, 2008)

Re: Cloth day/night shades

I always have a local blind repair expert do mine.  You have to look in each town if you are traveling until you find someone that can do them.  I have had 6 or 7 blinds repaired in 14 years.  Only one of them was done with a crappy cord that broke again within a years use.  That was a blind repair in El Cajon, CA.  Some of the other RV forums have links to day/night do-it-yourself  shade repair, but it looks hard to do correctly.


----------



## ff1 (Dec 1, 2008)

Re: Cloth day/night shades

Thank you so much for all your replies.  We printed the instructions and will try to do it ourselves.  
Nan


----------



## ff1 (Dec 18, 2008)

Re: Cloth day/night shades

We fixed the blinds with all of your help.  Ordered the string from Fix My Blinds.   Thank you to all of you.


----------

